# Panini-Dill Havarti and Spinach



## LadyCook61 (Nov 12, 2008)

I use grain bread , multi grain or whole wheat. Saute spinach and minced garlic in olive oil. Butter the outside of the bread slices ( could use olive oil) On inside of slices, put a layer of spinach/garlic , layer of dill havarti cheese. Grill til cheese melts. You can also use focaccia bread .


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds good - thanks!


----------

